# alarma laser mejorada



## Maykol (Jul 20, 2012)

hola aqui les dejo la nueva version de la alarma laser, espero sus sujerencias.. no la e armado, espero la aprobacion de foro de electronica


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2012)

¿Laser? ¿Para cortarle el brazo al ladrón?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 21, 2012)

No es la típica alarma làser que siempre existió? sólo veo agregado el operacional...

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 21, 2012)

Amigo Maykol, no es recomendable utilizar LDR como medio traductor, la luminosidad ambiente traera problemas.


----------



## Maykol (Jul 23, 2012)

1) no, no es para cortar brazos
2) no supe como comparar sin usar operacional
3) que otro reseptor podria usar? este proyecto es para usarlo dentro de un carro.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 23, 2012)

Amigo, seria bueno conocer el entorno completo de lo que deseas hacer. Puede que la alternativa que quieres implementar no sea la mas conveniente.
Podria decirte que puede usarse cualquier fotosemiconductor.


----------



## Maykol (Jul 23, 2012)

como un foto transistor por ejemplo? 

  Ese proyecto surjio porque en mi casa se an mitido a robar los reproductores de los carros. el sistema pienso activarlo solo para la noche y lo colocare en las tuertas de los carros por la parte de adentro de manera que el laser este en una y el receptor en la otra, asi si abren una puerta o cortan el laser al momento de sacar el reprocturor se activaran sirenas, luces y todo lo que se me ocurra mandar a activar. el foto transistor me da como un poco de duda porque  el solo funciona con IR bueno eso tengo entendido.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Las alarmas convencionales y caseras utilizan el pulsador que hace prender la luz interna del auto (la que va en la puerta), y también se le pone al capó y la puerta trasera. En ayuda al sistema de alarma se usa sensores de rotura de cristal (altamente NO recomendado), y sensor volumétrico.

Además, te olvidas de la linealidad que tendría que tener el láser con el receptor, y la susceptibilidad que supone un LDR a alguna fuente de luz, como la luz de la cochera, o una linterna, o el Sol...

Con algunos componentes discretos te armas la alarma que mencioné... 

Saludos


----------



## Maykol (Jul 23, 2012)

mira compa de esto es de lo que te hablo. el laser es como el de las peliculas.. y algun objeto lo llaga a cortar este dispara la alarma... por la linealidad no me preocupo eso ye esta cuadrado me faltaria solo calcularlo con la luz de dia


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 23, 2012)

Amigo, como comenta el colega DJ T3, si tu carro no dispone de alarma, piensa en un diseño que proteja integramente al vehiculo, pues si te esmeras en protejer solo el equipo de stereo, pueden sustraerte comodamente la bateria del mismo carro y al carecer "ya" de alimentacion tu sistema, todo quedara vulnerable.


----------



## Maykol (Jul 24, 2012)

WAAAAOOOOOOOOO jejeje tu eres un genio como no e pensado en eso jejejej... si tienes razon... bueno ahora a pensar como hacer eso jejej porque no pienso pagar por un sistemas de alarmas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 24, 2012)

Bien Amigo, puedes optar por añadir una pequeña bateria que solo accione tu sistema, pero la misma debera estar conectada correctamente mediante un diodo, para evitar que las mas pequeña  NO influya en el resto de la instalacion electrica del carro.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 24, 2012)

¿Y si alguien enfoca una linterna en el receptor?
Para que sea medio seguro la señal del laser va codificada


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Y también las luces de los mismos autos que circulan pueden activar tu alarma.

Además, si proteges el auto en tu vivienda, en la calle es mas peligrosa, y difícil controlar al vehículo, ya que NO puedes acomodar el láser cada vez que te movilizas, aparte de lo ya mencionado anteriormente.

Lo mas caro aquí es la sirena, la cual puedes construirla tu mismo, si se quiere.

Lo demás, como te comenté; SCR, transistores, algunas resistencias y capacitores, un relé (para activar la sirena), y tienes una alarma funcional por solo "unos centavos".

Pensá cómo podrías hacerlo con esos componentes, y si quieres, te puedo ayudar, pero no puedo dibujar correctamente, porque no tengo mi computadora.

Saludos


----------

